# What knife do the pros carry



## redman2006 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am curious what all the makers here carry for EDC.  I am also curious, if you had only one knife to do everything, what would it be?

Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## ncrobb (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm certainly not a pro, I have only made about 20 knives.  I carry a friction folder I made of 1/8" thick 1084 with G10 handles pretty much every day.  On special occasions when the weather is just right I carry a lock back folder that Rodney Shelton made.  On the weekends around the house I have a couple fixed blades that get some use.

Robb


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 5, 2012)

I carry one of my own creations, obviously, but what I carry will change from time to time. Every time I make one, I tell myself "this is it"...and I love it and think I've made the ultimate knife...then someone will offer to buy it and then it gets sold. I honestly don't think I will ever be satisfied with just one knife, as I am constantly challenging myself to "make it better next time"...that drive for perfection that any honest knifemaker will tell you he or she will never achieve.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 5, 2012)

godogs57 said:


> I carry one of my own creations, obviously, but what I carry will change from time to time. Every time I make one, I tell myself "this is it"...and I love it and think I've made the ultimate knife...then someone will offer to buy it and then it gets sold. I honestly don't think I will ever be satisfied with just one knife, as I am constantly challenging myself to "make it better next time"...that drive for perfection that any honest knifemaker will tell you he or she will never achieve.



Hank , i think you hit the nail on the head in several ways. The fastest way for me to sell one is to strap it on my side. I think my go to knife is one that i made for a guy several years ago. I ground it too thin and when i heat treated  it , it cracked. So i reshaped it , put on some orange handles and carry it everywhere i go. I could have sold it many times, but dont.Scott


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 5, 2012)

What size and point and grind do you makers like in your own edc knives?


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 5, 2012)

Since early in my military career I have relied on a neck knife, carry one everywhere!  Never leave home without it!  Even in the shop or at work, (where due to safety concerns we are not allowed to use knives, (stupid civilians)) I ALWAYS have my neck knife.  After a close encounter of the 3d kind in Turkey, Panama, Las Vegas, and Iraq, I'll die and go to *&() before I'll be caught without one.

Use to carry a Loveless fighter but soon figured out that it was too big, besides anything a big knife will do, a small knife will usually do better!  Big knives give you a false sense of security, so don't get too wrapped up in size.

All my A Team members carried a small fixed blade as an EDC and I soon learned before I ever started making that a knife that is durable, sharp, easily accessible, and concealable, was the best knife to carry.

Even during my two tours in Iraq my go to knife was a pair of 3" Drop Point hunters along with my 2.5" neck knife.  

I had one of my 6" Loveless style straight hunters attached to my flak jacket, but I always had my neck knife with me, cept when I flew commercial, though it was in my bag for quick access as soon as I landed.

I'm no pro, just an ol soldier that learned early in his career the value of a good knife.  I personally have no use for a carbon steel knife, it won't hold up, will rust, and is a health hazard.  For me, stainless is the only way to go.  In a real world environment where you have men, critters, bacteria, and environment trying to kill you, there is no room for corrosion.  You'll peel more apples and taters to feed yourself than you'll fight off the enemy with a knife.  

So If I only have one option, I'll take a 3" drop point hollow ground stainless steel blade, with a good canvas micarta handle.  It'll just about do anything you want it to do.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 6, 2012)

Which ever one looks the loneliest at the moment. 
Sharp....dull knife is just a lousy screwdriver.
Anything over 2"s is a waste of time, I have axes and chainsaws for that stuff. Learned that from GrandMuddy, she knew more about getting all the "goody" out of a knife than all of us combined.

Like John, I find the neckknife very handy, but it gets in the way at the forge. So usually I clip on one of my handy little blacksmith knives in a dangler sheath.....hate sticking my dirty hands in my pocket for that folder. Always wanted one of those spring assist locking folders....but never got around to getting one. Hard to justify spending money on a knife that will never cut as good as the one you make yourself.
Heck when I'm at home or in my truck, I've got knives all around me. Always one within arms reach, so don't think about it much.

So, guess the bottom line is ............ I don't know what an EDC is. I seem to use a different knife every time I move around the shop or the truck.


----------



## joe sangster (Nov 6, 2012)

The steeper the hill +the heavier the pack +the greater the age = the smaller the blade .  Some days I carry a razor blade .


----------



## gatexaroo (Nov 6, 2012)

This a great thread full of useful information. Please, knifemakers keep responding. Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep, this is a good thread. I`m enjoyin` the responses.


----------



## marknga (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes this a good thread, really good .


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am enjoying them as well.  Thanks for the replies.   I backpack and always got by with a small folder and a multitool.   Recently I have been bitten by the fixed blade bug.   The bark river bravo that I bought did it to me.   My buck vanguard used to be my favorite.

I have never used a neck knife.  It is something I want to know more about.  How comfortable are they?  Handy?  

Nobody said much about a specific grind.  Does it matter to you?


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 6, 2012)

Messermacher, why hollow grind?  I know razorblade prefers that too.  

The convex just fascinates me, but you pros go hollow grind.  Why?


----------



## koakid (Nov 6, 2012)

i don't carry a knife, never have. i love watches to and don't where one, don't even have one.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 6, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> Messermacher, why hollow grind?  I know razorblade prefers that too.
> 
> The convex just fascinates me, but you pros go hollow grind.  Why?



Convex edge is a cutting machine when done properly but what you have is a blade that is thick in the center and usually tapered down to the cutting edge.  Now as you begin sharpening the knife you immediately start heading into thicker steel, unless you have the capability to thin out the thickness of the blade as you sharpen it.  Most folks don't have that capability.  

Same situation as with a flat ground knife.  As soon as you start sharpening it, every time you put a new edge on it you head further up the blade until you end up with something that has the close resemblance to a cold chisel.  Not so with good  "Hollow Ground" blade.

If you took a cross section of a full hollow ground blade you would notice that the thick portion of the steel is at the top of the blade, and with the hollow grind even after a lifetime of sharpening, even halfway up the blade you are still in thin steel!  Which, provided it was properly heat-treated you still have hard steel that will continue to provide you with a good quality cutting edge, thin steel.

Now picture this, a full hollow ground blade with a convex edge!  Best of both worlds.  All you have to do is sharpen it on a slack belt to produce a modified convex edge.  

Another advantage of the hollow ground blade is the lack of interference from the blade as you make cuts through whatever it is your cutting, to a degree.  Not so with a flat ground or convex ground blade.  Another advantage.

Finally, I began doing this in Europe, 98% of everything I've ever made was sold or shipped there, made a few convex ground blades and took them to the Munich, Vienna, Paris, Stuttgart, and Frankfurt shows before giving them away back in AK, never even got looked at in Europe, well, not for more than 2 seconds.  Only thing worse than being a knife maker, is being a hungry one.

You'll notice that I do a full hollow grind on all of my knives.  Except for the fighters and double ground blades.  I make one hunter that I'll post on here as soon as she is finished that the blade is 1.450" wide from cutting edge to the top of the blade that has a full hollow grind all the way to the top.  

Besides, with the blessed beginning that I had when starting this incredibility expensive habit, it only makes sense that I follow in the footsteps of my mentors.

Hope that answers your question, and makes some sense.  Give me a shout if ya need more info.

Thanks Redman, appreciate the opportunity to explain.

John I.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2012)

koakid said:


> i don't carry a knife, never have. i love watches to and don't where one, don't even have one.




What happens when you need to clean game and fish, cut stuff, peel and slice vegetables, cut wildflowers for your Lady, or run up on something needs skinnin`?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 6, 2012)

redman, the hollow grind makes the blade :
1} lighter in weight
2} easier to sharpen for a much longer time
3} just simply , " thin " cuts easier 


I just prefer that grind. It fits most knives. If its a skinning knife , then i grind it a little thinner, if its a camp knife then i prefer to leave a bit more metal in there. When you have a convex edge, it will make a good " hard use " cutting edge , because you have more reinforcement behind the cutting edge that makes it strong. But the first time you start to sharpen this type edge, it will be harder to sharpen because it gets blunt fast. This is just my two cents worth. I am sure there are some who  love it, and would have nothing else. I just dont care for it. When you are starting to sharpen , i will still be cutting. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 6, 2012)

Hollow ground blades on bigger knives get stuck in wood, if you are chopping or splitting. All grinds have their purpose.....we makers of today haven't invented anything new. 
John and Scott have valid points, but I still prefer thinner blades with flat grinds and micro convex edges. But then, I also like smaller blades for most work (as I said, I have bigger gear for bigger work).
Don't get me wrong, I enjoy making the big bowies and fighters. Just don't use em.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I am just curious about all this.


----------



## knives (Nov 7, 2012)

AMEN Scott, I agree, could not have said it any better
I tote daily, one of my folders, D-2 blade, 61 rc use it daily and sharpen it every year or so wheather it needs it or not. Mike


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 7, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> redman, the hollow grind makes the blade :
> 1} lighter in weight
> 2} easier to sharpen for a much longer time
> 3} just simply , " thin " cuts easier
> ...



So should I change my order?  <G>

I am looking forward to that knife.  My brother will be suprised with his I think.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 7, 2012)

messermacher said:


> Convex edge is a cutting machine when done properly but what you have is a blade that is thick in the center and usually tapered down to the cutting edge.  Now as you begin sharpening the knife you immediately start heading into thicker steel, unless you have the capability to thin out the thickness of the blade as you sharpen it.  Most folks don't have that capability.
> 
> Same situation as with a flat ground knife.  As soon as you start sharpening it, every time you put a new edge on it you head further up the blade until you end up with something that has the close resemblance to a cold chisel.  Not so with good  "Hollow Ground" blade.
> 
> ...



It helps, and brings up more questions.  Thanks


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 7, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Hollow ground blades on bigger knives get stuck in wood, if you are chopping or splitting. All grinds have their purpose.....we makers of today haven't invented anything new.
> John and Scott have valid points, but I still prefer thinner blades with flat grinds and micro convex edges. But then, I also like smaller blades for most work (as I said, I have bigger gear for bigger work).
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy making the big bowies and fighters. Just don't use em.



Carl , you are correct about getting stuck. If you hollow grind all the way to the top , it will help about not getting stuck . However , if i am gonna chop , i will tote an ax or hatchet. Not that i dont think my knives will handle the job, but i just treat my knives better than a lot of folks. You know its kinda like " use a tool for what its made for " kinda thing. 
    Jeff , you will get many opinions on this matter, they are probably all close to being accurate to some degree. I  have your knife ready to grind out, if you want to change the grind , just say the word.  A 1/4 inch thick blade is thick to have a convex grind on it, but its your knife , i will do it the way you want. Its not too late , but after the first of the week , i may not be able to say that. Scott


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 8, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Carl , you are correct about getting stuck. If you hollow grind all the way to the top , it will help about not getting stuck . However , if i am gonna chop , i will tote an ax or hatchet. Not that i dont think my knives will handle the job, but i just treat my knives better than a lot of folks. You know its kinda like " use a tool for what its made for " kinda thing.
> Jeff , you will get many opinions on this matter, they are probably all close to being accurate to some degree. I  have your knife ready to grind out, if you want to change the grind , just say the word.  A 1/4 inch thick blade is thick to have a convex grind on it, but its your knife , i will do it the way you want. Its not too late , but after the first of the week , i may not be able to say that. Scott



You are the pro.  If you think I am making a mistake, change it.  I just want a stout knife for the uses we talked about.  It will be a using knife, not a shelf sitter.


----------



## koakid (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What happens when you need to clean game and fish, cut stuff, peel and slice vegetables, cut wildflowers for your Lady, or run up on something needs skinnin`?



i dont hunt anymore much, I work way to much. with that said I have 2 game cams out and get some good pic. each year. I live in the middle of our family farm and would not have to go over 200 yards to a stand. I know this makes me sound crazy. don't have a lady right now but am always looking. do have knives in the house, car, shop, toolbox, I just don't tote one. jody


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 9, 2012)

Well Scott, like I implied, getting too old to waste much time with a big knife. If my Doolittle speed axe won't get it my big Homer will.

Jeff, you'll get an excellent quality knife from my good friend Scott. He'll have it right for what you need.

Jody, I wouldn't go out with a girl that would go out with a fella that didn't carry a good knife. Just not right.......plus my wife won't let me date anymore.


----------

